# My Setup



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

25 gal.
Penguin 200 Filter (2 filters, biowheel and anti-ammonia)
Auto-Heater/Thermometer
3 RBP's (4 - 5"s)



















What should I add to this? I'm thinking more plants with rock bottoms to replace the ones I have right now, which get knocked out of the rocks to easily. (I know that the tank is too small for the fisheys I'm getting a 40 or 50 gal. tomorrow, should be ready to house them in a couple weeks.)

EDIT: figured I'd throw in a couple pix of my chameleon, she's been with me about 6 years now.. ya she's a tank.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

add nothing, maybe take out a few plants so you can see them.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

maknwar said:


> add nothing, maybe take out a few plants so you can see them.


lol they got startled I thought I had the flash off.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

add some water lol! no but the tank looks good i think if you add anything else it would be too cluttered. the fish in the back look like it has some nice color though even with the white substrate. welcome to PFURY and post some pics of your new tank


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

If your getting a bigger tank I think it will look great with what you have spread out!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

agreed^^ if your getting a 50 keep the decor the same in your 50...................then it will look alot more spacious


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

thnks


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I would add a background, and if you are upgrading, why not get a tank that can house those 3 reds for life (example 75g or larger) so you wont have to upgrade again later?


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> I would add a background, and if you are upgrading, why not get a tank that can house those 3 reds for life (example 75g or larger) so you wont have to upgrade again later?


im getting the 50 gal for no scrilla thats why


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, it looks good, one thig i would do is bury the base of the plants, thats just me.
and DEF add a background. Something solid colors (not that fake coral reef stuff, it looks horrendous, i used to have it)
i just taped black poster board to the back of the tank, once you upgrade, there is a DIY thread on here about how to paint the back, i think that looks better. I just have a borrowed tank and dont want to paint it, since its already established. Mine looks good but i wish i had painted the back.
But with a brand new tank and no urgency to set it up, do it right, or you will regret it. I do. 
other than that, it looks good.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Nick g said:


> yeah, it looks good, one thig i would do is bury the base of the plants, thats just me.
> and DEF add a background. Something solid colors (not that fake coral reef stuff, it looks horrendous, i used to have it)
> i just taped black poster board to the back of the tank, once you upgrade, there is a DIY thread on here about how to paint the back, i think that looks better. I just have a borrowed tank and dont want to paint it, since its already established. Mine looks good but i wish i had painted the back.
> But with a brand new tank and no urgency to set it up, do it right, or you will regret it. I do.
> other than that, it looks good.


i burry the plants wenever they get knocked out, hence the need for fake plants with rock bases. i seriously think my lil guys are knocking them out on purpose


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice Chameleon


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

RBPFan said:


> Nice Chameleon


I think it looks awesome!, but like everybody said, def get a bigger tank. a 55g would do, a 75 would be better/best. but i love the "cluttered" look with the plants, makes it look more real


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

friend doesnt kno where his 50gal is, (he just moved in and its in his garage somewhere which leads me to believe its not in the greatest condish) so im thinking im just going to go buy a 75gal. how much $ am i looking at spending for just the tank?


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> I would add a background, and if you are upgrading, why not get a tank that can house those 3 reds for life (example 75g or larger) so you wont have to upgrade again later?


Wish i woulda done that... i went 20 gal. to 55 gal. and now to 90 gal. for good.... I woulda saved a considerable amount of money if i woulda done that in the first place....


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

yes me too lol, i went from 20 gals to 50 gals to 90 gals hahaha, should have kept the 50 for a serra but i needed the bread.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

my first tank was a 20gallon long that housed bala sharks and tiger barbs... then i upgraded to a 210 gallon =]~


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> my first tank was a 20gallon long that housed bala sharks and tiger barbs... then i upgraded to a 210 gallon =]~


lol bit of a jump.


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

A 50 gallon tank is going to be useless after a couple months.
Get a 75. They're not SUPER expensive. But they're still a pretty penny. I've seen setups go from anywhere between 50-700 dollars online. But the real expensive ones come with a butt ton of cool stuff like... two fluval 405s. 
But if you do have the money. I'd go for a 150+.
That is if you're that serious about piranhas.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Christopher666 said:


> A 50 gallon tank is going to be useless after a couple months.
> Get a 75. They're not SUPER expensive. But they're still a pretty penny. I've seen setups go from anywhere between 50-700 dollars online. But the real expensive ones come with a butt ton of cool stuff like... two fluval 405s.
> But if you do have the money. I'd go for a 150+.
> That is if you're that serious about piranhas.


buying a 90.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i paid 200 for mine complete with lids and light at petsmart though you can deff find it cheaper at elmers aquariums plus if you print elmers price and then take it to petsmart they will match it


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> i paid 200 for mine complete with lids and light at petsmart though you can deff find it cheaper at elmers aquariums plus if you print elmers price and then take it to petsmart they will match it


thanks for the tip.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

me personally I'd leave it be until you get the larger tank set up and running them invest the money into decorating that. Really I'd thin your current tank out even more for a little more swiming room until you get the larger tank up and running. Do you have any agression issues in that tank yet?


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> me personally I'd leave it be until you get the larger tank set up and running them invest the money into decorating that. Really I'd thin your current tank out even more for a little more swiming room until you get the larger tank up and running. Do you have any agression issues in that tank yet?


no they actually tend to do alot more hiding them swimming and fighting. they all have there spots too because they come out and then the littlest one hides on the right side by the largest plant, big one hides back middle behind nothing relly now (since i took out the mid rock) and the last one hides on the far left. unless i stick my hand in to pull somthn out then they all hide together :S


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

good choice on getting a 90 since they will be much happier and it greatly increases your stocking options for futrure fish

for plastic plants i use lead strips and wrap it around them and it seems to work pretty well


----------

